# Bilbao



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

We will be returning from our Spanish jaunt by ferry from Bilbao at the end of August. Does anyone know if we can camp overnight at the port, how much it costs, and is it safe? M&S


----------



## Buzzer (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes you can, and many do, so you will not be alone. We found it to be quite safe, well lit and free. Just follow the signs down into the port and on into the waiting/parking area which is adjacent to the quay where the ferry berths. Early in the morning the P&O booking office opens, within the building you will find a cafaterria and clean toilets/wash basins which you can use.

Hope this helps and have a great trip  

Len


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We also stopped there on the waiting area from 1800hrs the previous evening, last year. There is a footbridge across the adjacent railway line into the centre of the local town Santurtzi. The bridge is directly overlooked by the Port Security Office.


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, you will have no problems at the port,we have used this route on a few occasions and although not the most beautiful of places to park-up it is very convienent,also you will not be alone,maybe another half dozen motorhomers there doing exactly the same as you.Have a good trip(hope you have good sea-legs!!!). Dave.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 

Can anyone recommend a Campsite/Aire in or near Bilbao, also same at Biarritz if pos. Going there next week. Thank you.


Andy


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We stayed in a campsite called Sopelana. It was about 25mins out of the city, beside a lovely beach. It is open all year round. Adequate clean, nice location, easy into Bilbao. Wildcamping would be possible on the car park by the beach just below the site. We paid about €20 in April.

Info from Guia Iberica Camping book 
Centra Bilboa - Plencia Km 18 (this is on the Bilbao to Plencia road)

Tel 94 678 1981

Ca


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

As for Biarritz there is an Aire in a large layby on the main road from Bidart to Biarritz. Its across the road from the beach and has electricity, water and dumping facilities. 

It cost about 10 euros a night collected each night by the local police. I think its free from 1 November. I spent a few nights there in May. 

Just up the road are a couple of campsites on the main road (one is in the ACSI book but is totally shaded) and the other is Pavillon Royale which is one of the most expensive sites I've seen. However, I think they closed on 30 September.

That part of the coast has been heavily affected by sewage and failure to comply with the EU Bathing Directive. On some parts of the coast there are many signs prohibiting bathing. Its a nice area though and St Jean de Luz on the Spanish Border is a few miles down the road.


----------

